# CHILD DIRECTS PLANES @ JFK!



## Bob Dylan (Mar 3, 2010)

Amazing story on ABC with audio where a controllers son, a boy, is heard giving ATC commands to varioius Airliners from the Center that controls JFK traffic! He was working Departure Control with his father who brought him to work and theres lots of banter between other controllers, pilots and the kids dad! The FAA has announced that the kids dad and the Supervisor on duty have been suspended, no mention if the FAA wants to hire the kid, the story says that they said he did a first rate "professional" job while dispatching planes! Amazing, only in New York!


----------



## saxman (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok, I've flown in and out of JFK probably a few hundred times and this is no big deal. At least I think. What you have is a kid with a mic and probably his dad standing right next to him, also with a mic. If the kid said something wrong, all he had to do was step on him and override the instruction. I've been in a couple towers before and although I never gave a simple ATC instruction I'm sure the guy next to me would have let me. This is blown way out of proportion and unfortunate for the controller (whom I recognize his voice, and he was one of JFK's best) he will get suspended and probably fined. As far as I know there is no rule against someone else talking on the tower under direct supervision. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 3, 2010)

saxman said:


> Ok, I've flown in and out of JFK probably a few hundred times and this is no big deal. At least I think. What you have is a kid with a mic and probably his dad standing right next to him, also with a mic. If the kid said something wrong, all he had to do was step on him and override the instruction. I've been in a couple towers before and although I never gave a simple ATC instruction I'm sure the guy next to me would have let me. This is blown way out of proportion and unfortunate for the controller (whom I recognize his voice, and he was one of JFK's best) he will get suspended and probably fined. As far as I know there is no rule against someone else talking on the tower under direct supervision. I could be wrong though.


I thought Control Towers were off limits except to authorized personnel Chris? I understand your point, as an old time pilot Ive communicated with lots of so called controllers that didnt have a clue, the kid did sound professional and the pilots didnt seem to have any problem with it but sometimes things that are cute and laughable are also dangerous! Hope he doesnt get fired, suspensions for both guys would be in order and the FAA needs to be stricter with their rules IMO?I know you are a pilot so I value your opinion, I've only flown into JFK as a pax passing through. :unsure:


----------



## Ryan (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the perspective, Chris. I'm pretty OK with it as well, and would be disappointed to see this guy lose his job.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 3, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> saxman said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I know there is no rule against someone else talking on the tower under direct supervision. I could be wrong though.
> ...


I agree with Chris. When I was applying for ATC, I went up in the tower at ALB, had a standing invitation at DTW, but my request was denied at ORD. This was *BEFORE* I was hired (but after I applied). (I was *THIS* close to getting hired!)

As far as "under direct supervision - after training, IIRC ATC has a 3 year probationary period where they control aircraft, but *UNDER DIRECT SUPERVISION*!


----------



## saxman (Mar 3, 2010)

Yup, this kid was under direct supervision. And you are allowed in the tower. I think you have to know someone to escort you up there but I was allowed to sit in the tower for a few hour at Fort Worth Alliance and was even invited by a controller at JFK to come up once. (hope it wasn't the guy in question) I'm sure if you were a guy out on the street and said you wanted to visit, I'm guessing you'd have a hard time but as long as you know someone. 

Many times when you fly, ATC will be training newbies. Often that trainee will screw up or say something not quite right and his/her trainer will simply step on the mic. and correct the error, no harm done.

It's just the fact that this got to media now and they, like the media does, blow it out of the water. And some nuts in the public that know nothing about aviation, and the FAA is going to fire this guy just to show the public they are doing something. Just like they revoked the guys certificates who flew 150 miles past their destination. Sure they need to be investigated, but revoking their certificates before they knew really what happened is a little harsh, IMHO.


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 3, 2010)

I completely agree that safety was never compromised. The kids were simply repeating the messages given to them by their father. On the surface, it was kind of cute. But, it was also incredibly stupid, and it sends a really bad message to the public about how seriously this controller, and by association, all controllers take their job. I listen to ATC when I can (thank you, United, for channel 9), and I know this is an aberration. Controllers are usually all business. But the public reacts to what they hear, and hearing this is not good.

What could this guy have been thinking when he pulled this stunt? There are lots and lots of very serious aviation enthusiasts who sit with scanners listening to ATC all day. He had to know that someone would hear this and blow the whistle. If not a pilot, then the guy in the car parked out at the end of the runway plane spotting. Stupid is probably too mild a word.

If not outright fired, he and anyone complicit in this stunt should get a long, un-paid vacation. He really left the FAA with few choices.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 4, 2010)

here's some more info. there was another incident where the suspended controller let a kid direct traffic

http://www.comcast.net/video/tape-shows-2n...ast/1431400989/


----------

